# Funny Pics of Kerry/Bush



## missredeyes (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## dmp (Oct 26, 2004)

missredeyes said:
			
		

>




Nice picture of:


----------



## Shattered (Oct 26, 2004)

I can see where nations would find red x's terroristic...


----------



## Sandy73 (Oct 26, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> I can see where nations would find red x's terroristic...





  :rotflmao:


----------



## Shattered (Oct 26, 2004)

Think she'll come back and fix it, so we can see what the *real* threat is?


----------



## Sandy73 (Oct 26, 2004)

Nah, her and Lolita are having lunch together !


----------



## Shattered (Oct 26, 2004)

Plotting our untimely demise, most likely..


----------



## Sandy73 (Oct 26, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> Plotting our untimely demise, most likely..



Probably sceeming up more MATURE like words for the board... "Bitch" has already been used !  :happy2:


----------



## Shattered (Oct 26, 2004)

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> Probably sceeming up more MATURE like words for the board... "Bitch" has already been used !  :happy2:



You're right.. I'm the bitch..  I forgot who was the asshole..  Maybe I should add that to my profile...


----------



## Mr. P (Oct 26, 2004)

Oh cut her some slack folks...She's just a mindless Anti-Bush..MORON!!
Besides, she's probably busy sucking up the congratulations for her (attempted) post, over at DU. :rotflmao:


----------



## Shattered (Oct 26, 2004)

I offered to post the (soon to be) offending pic for her if she sent me the link..


----------



## missredeyes (Oct 26, 2004)

sorry!!!

the url link i was using wasn't good enough..
so i had to post it on another site..

ENJOY!!!

 :teeth:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Oct 26, 2004)

Would anyone (other than d) be interested in seeing a picture of my bare ass.


----------



## Shattered (Oct 26, 2004)

missredeyes said:
			
		

> sorry!!!
> 
> the url link i was using wasn't good enough..
> so i had to post it on another site..
> ...



Just because he prefers to teach your class using the only type of materials you undereducated Libs can relate to, doesn't mean you have to hold it against him...


----------



## missredeyes (Oct 26, 2004)

hahaha my class??? 


don't be mad that bush needs help!

we should be rejoicing at the fact they even make that book!!


----------



## Sandy73 (Oct 26, 2004)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Would anyone (other than d) be interested in seeing a picture of my bare ass.





Cmon Joker .. Post it ! :moon4:


----------



## Shattered (Oct 26, 2004)

You are *actually* dumb enough to believe that's anything other than an altered photo????

My God.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Oct 26, 2004)

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> Cmon Joker .. Post it ! :moon4:


Crap... I left the picture of my bare ass at home on my digital camera.
I'll just post an ass instead.

Is Kerry trying to sniff his own butt???


----------



## missredeyes (Oct 26, 2004)

HAHAHAHA


----------



## Sandy73 (Oct 26, 2004)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Crap... I left the picture of my bare ass at home on my digital camera.
> I'll just post an ass instead.
> 
> Is Kerry trying to sniff his own butt???




No I think he is flagging John Edwards on to let him know he is ready to get busy !   :nine:


----------



## Thornton (Oct 26, 2004)

Good photo shop job there. LMAO!


----------



## Shattered (Oct 26, 2004)

missredeyes said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHA



Lemme guess..  You think THAT one is real, too..


----------



## missredeyes (Oct 26, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> You are *actually* dumb enough to believe that's anything other than an altered photo????
> 
> My God.




and obviously you can't take a joke.. 

don't cry.. dry your eye!


----------



## Shattered (Oct 26, 2004)

missredeyes said:
			
		

> and obviously you can't take a joke..
> 
> don't cry.. dry your eye!





> we should be rejoicing at the fact they even make that book!!



Your words, Cookie.. Not mine..


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Oct 26, 2004)

missredeyes said:
			
		

> and obviously you can't take a joke..
> 
> don't cry.. dry your eye!


Sure we can....
We've all accepted that John Kerry is running for President!!! :happy2:


----------



## dmp (Oct 26, 2004)

missredeyes said:
			
		

> and obviously you can't take a joke..
> 
> don't cry.. dry your eye!




Lets all take a step back - MissRedX -er, I mean MissRedEyes...where is the pic you tried to post...let's sort of create SOME sort of topic for this thread.


----------



## dmp (Oct 26, 2004)

One little point of order - GWB's dad never invaded Iraq.   That photo needs fixing.


----------



## dmp (Oct 26, 2004)

George Bush's father being 'George Bush' has been over-used as a joke; to the point where it lacks humour.


----------



## Shattered (Oct 26, 2004)

> just some more love to my republican friends!



Who might those be?


----------



## Shattered (Oct 26, 2004)

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Lets all take a step back - MissRedX -er, I mean MissRedEyes...where is the pic you tried to post...let's sort of create SOME sort of topic for this thread.



Damn.  Scolded again.


----------



## NATO AIR (Oct 26, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> Who might those be?



oh you didn't know, she's making all kinds today


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Oct 26, 2004)

I might be wrong but.....
*ISN'T THIS THE PICTURE SECTION OF THE BOARD???*


----------



## Sandy73 (Oct 26, 2004)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I might be wrong but.....
> *ISN'T THIS THE PICTURE SECTION OF THE BOARD???*




Yep Joker you are right ! So here is a picture !!!


----------



## Sandy73 (Oct 26, 2004)

Love that UNIBROW !!!!


----------



## dmp (Oct 26, 2004)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I might be wrong but.....
> *ISN'T THIS THE PICTURE SECTION OF THE BOARD???*




There was a photo of GB as "Dr Evil" and GWB as "mini-me".


----------



## Sandy73 (Oct 26, 2004)

-=d=- said:
			
		

> There was a photo of GB as "Dr Evil" and GWB as "mini-me".




=d= did you delete it ?


----------



## dmp (Oct 26, 2004)

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> =d= did you delete it ?




no


----------



## Sandy73 (Oct 26, 2004)

-=d=- said:
			
		

> no




Oh just wondering .. Don't really care to see such nonsence anyway..  

I was gonna thank you if you did !


----------



## missredeyes (Oct 26, 2004)

-=d=- said:
			
		

> George Bush's father being 'George Bush' has been over-used as a joke; to the point where it lacks humour.




its still funny


----------



## missredeyes (Oct 26, 2004)

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> =d= did you delete it ?



i put it back!

i knew you all were missing it


----------



## dmp (Oct 26, 2004)

missredeyes said:
			
		

> its still funny




I'm glad you believe so.


----------



## Sandy73 (Oct 26, 2004)

missredeyes said:
			
		

> i put it back!
> 
> i knew you all were missing it




Damn, thats old ...    
 Get with the program .. I have seen that like a hundred times !

At least put something new up if you must insult our great President ! 


Bush '04


----------



## missredeyes (Oct 26, 2004)

hahaha 

you all crack me up!

changing my post because you can't take a photo...

hahahah


----------



## Sandy73 (Oct 26, 2004)

missredeyes said:
			
		

> hahaha
> 
> changing my post
> hahahah



Taking the Kerry way out of this one huh ?  :cof:


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 26, 2004)

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> Yep Joker you are right ! So here is a picture !!!



Didnt he have a breakfeast cereal?


----------



## missredeyes (Oct 26, 2004)

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> Taking the Kerry way out of this one huh ?  :cof:




hahaa no.. someone is taking the bush way out (trying to cover up my photo)


----------



## missredeyes (Oct 26, 2004)

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Lets all take a step back - MissRedX -er, I mean MissRedEyes...where is the pic you tried to post...let's sort of create SOME sort of topic for this thread.



someone keeps messing with the photos 
so sorry if they don't come up..or are switched. heh.

but i reposted it for all of you!

much love!


----------



## Sandy73 (Oct 26, 2004)

missredeyes said:
			
		

> someone keeps messing with the photos
> so sorry if they don't come up..or are switched. heh.
> 
> but i reposted it for all of you!
> ...




We don't do "Flip Flops" on this board !


----------



## Mainframe (Oct 26, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH






comedy!!







more comedy! hahaha


learn to laugh people. seriously. its political satire.


----------



## Mainframe (Oct 26, 2004)

I cant get that Kerry hand up his ass picture out. that shit was funny too!


----------



## missredeyes (Oct 26, 2004)

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> We don't do "Flip Flops" on this board !



HAH HAH HAH HAAAAH.

 :blah2:


----------



## Sandy73 (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## lilcountriegal (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## lilcountriegal (Oct 26, 2004)

Hmm.... _your_ President?


----------



## lilcountriegal (Oct 26, 2004)

missredeyes said:
			
		

>




I kinda like this one better:


----------



## lilcountriegal (Oct 26, 2004)

Gee... I could do this all day....


----------



## Mainframe (Oct 26, 2004)

lol

he knows your talking... big brother is always watching...er listening..


----------



## missredeyes (Oct 26, 2004)

lilcountriegal said:
			
		

>




so are you the one trying to change my photo??
and the title of this thread that i started?

get yo own if you wanna change the title ...


----------



## missredeyes (Oct 26, 2004)

Mainframe said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> he knows your talking... big brother is always watching...er listening..




hahahaha or is that god on the phone???


----------



## lilcountriegal (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## Mainframe (Oct 26, 2004)

lilcountriegal said:
			
		

>



LOL! thats just morbid


----------



## lilcountriegal (Oct 26, 2004)

missredeyes said:
			
		

> so are you the one trying to change my photo??
> and the title of this thread that i started?
> 
> get yo own if you wanna change the title ...



Sweetie... I know you're a little handicapped so I'm going to go slow for you... only m-o-d-e-r-a-t-o-r-s can change threads and/or pictures.  

the two threads were of similar topics so a moderator probably merged the two.  You have a problem with it, oh brilliant one, take it up with a mod.


----------



## Mainframe (Oct 26, 2004)

lilcountriegal said:
			
		

> Sweetie... I know you're a little handicapped so I'm going to go slow for you... only m-o-d-e-r-a-t-o-r-s can change threads and/or pictures.
> 
> the two threads were of similar topics so a moderator merged the two.  You have a problem with it, oh brilliant one, take it up with a mod.



haha nice avatar, what are you 10?






ZING!


----------



## lilcountriegal (Oct 26, 2004)

Mainframe said:
			
		

> haha nice avatar, what are you 10?



Coming from someone without one.  What are ya, stupid? 

ZING!


----------



## Mainframe (Oct 26, 2004)

lilcountriegal said:
			
		

> Coming from someone without one.  What are ya, stupid?
> 
> ZING!




Ok, that was the gayest comeback yet. What am I stupid cause I dont have my own pretty 'lil' picture?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Oct 26, 2004)

Mainframe said:
			
		

> I cant get that Kerry hand up his ass picture out. that shit was funny too!


Nothing says "job welll done" like some rep points


----------



## Mainframe (Oct 26, 2004)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Nothing says "job welll done" like some rep points




hmm? huh?
...oh!


----------



## Mainframe (Oct 26, 2004)

^^ the bush one made sense tho, the kerry one doesnt. 

fyi.

keep em rollin this is funny


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Oct 26, 2004)

Mainframe said:
			
		

> ^^ the bush one made sense tho, the kerry one doesnt.
> 
> fyi.
> 
> keep em rollin this is funny


Why that's where Kerry gets all of his plans from "of course"


----------



## missredeyes (Oct 26, 2004)

since that thread was removed..

i believe this is appropiate for this thread now


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Oct 26, 2004)

appropiate for who???


----------



## missredeyes (Oct 26, 2004)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> appropiate for who???



appropiate for this thread


----------



## lilcountriegal (Oct 26, 2004)

missredeyes said:
			
		

> since that thread was removed..
> 
> i believe this is appropiate for this thread now



Uh... the threads were merged into one.  See page two.  

I tried explaining it to you before....


----------



## lilcountriegal (Oct 26, 2004)

One more before I go home for the day... 

Ambiguously Gay Duo...


----------



## Sandy73 (Oct 26, 2004)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> appropiate for who???



Now Joker I am offended.. I was the only one who wanted to see your ass ! Don't that justify a few Rep points ?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Oct 26, 2004)

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> Now Joker I am offended.. I was the only one who wanted to see your ass ! Don't that justify a few Rep points ?


Not true... D and jackass would love to see my ass!!!


----------



## Sandy73 (Oct 26, 2004)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Not true... D and jackass would love to see my ass!!!




Well, Jackass loves to see all kinds of ass !!  


Big ones, small ones, male or female ! 

Hey thanks dude !


----------

